# iPad app now supports Series 3



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Update just came out... Available functionality is limited, but hopefully will bring value to some to those owners!

I don't have any time to play with this tonight, but it seems pretty limited. Looks like it is pulling guide data from your TiVo.com account as opposed to the device itself. You can chose to record, but not watch now.

Really it just seems like it is tied to the TiVo.com functionality plus the peanut functionality.

If anything it does prove how much it does rely on the Premier services to operate.


----------



## cheerdude (Feb 27, 2001)

Thanks for update regarding this... I've got a HDXL and was waiting to see when/if the app would support it.

It would be nice to get the To-Do/Season Pass functionality... but having the web app accessibility in the app is good to have.


----------



## andyf (Feb 23, 2000)

It also now works on iPhone.


----------



## 241705 (Mar 9, 2010)

Since it works on the iPhone, do you know does it also work on the iPod touch?


----------



## andyf (Feb 23, 2000)

I don't have an iPod Touch so I couldn't say. Maybe someone else will chime in.


----------



## bajabingo (Jul 12, 2011)

hope they make an app for android


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Also looks like guest support for series 1 and 2 so you can see what the app can do.

http://www.tivo.com/mytivo/product-features/stay-connected/iphone/index.html


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

blackngold75 said:


> Since it works on the iPhone, do you know does it also work on the iPod touch?


I don't see any reason why it wouldn't.


----------



## TheWGP (Oct 26, 2007)

That's pretty slick - I like the chart showing what each series of Tivos can do. I'm genuinely shocked that they even mention the S2/S1, even if the functionality is extremely limited to, essentially, a few gimmicks from the website. That's 100% understandable for a lot of reasons - but I'm just shocked to see the OLD old models even MENTIONED in any sort of new-product announcement. Heck, I'm sort of surprised they extended any functionality, even website-based functionality, to the S3/HD, given the usual "current series only" mentality.

A good sign of more forward thinking, maybe? We shall see... 

As regards the app itself, I'm still waiting to see all this on Android - we have two smartphones and a tablet running Android, and only a very old (first generation) iPod Touch running iOS that's sat in a drawer for ~2 years now. Do have to say this tempts me to pull that old thing and try this app out!

Edit: I loaded up the App Store and it says:

"Requirements: Compatible with iPhone, iPod Touch, and iPad. Requires iOS 4.0 or later."

Sadly, my iPod Touch 1G is stuck on 3.1.3 or whatnot. Downloading a "tweaked" version of 4 to install and see if that works.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Awesome! (iPhone and S3 user here)

Batteries on my remote died and I had to use RemoteT to control my TiVo last night. Now I can use the TiVo app instead!


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

I'm not on my home network at the time and it won't let me schedule recordings.

Scheduler Error:
GetString failed: Result of
curl_easy_perform is 58
Could not parse XML: SvrXml
xmlReaderForMemory returned NULL

Tried to access their Tech Support link... page does not exist.

Not ready for prime time?


----------



## nexter (Aug 25, 2010)

I can't get my iphone to connect to the box, keeps saying No Compatible Boxes Found, on the same network, have every port forwarded thats needed and have network remotes on, but still can't find the box....peanut app still works fine just not the official tivo app, go figure >.>


----------



## George Cifranci (Jan 30, 2003)

I was just playing around with the 1.5 version of the App on my TiVo Series 3 using my iPad 2. It seems to work fine. You can see the guide data and scroll through it more quickly and easily on the iPad than you can on the TiVo so that is nice. You can control the TiVo S3 with the remote on the app. You can also use gestures to control the playback on the TiVo. The Keyboard is nice to have since I don't have the newer TiVo remote with the keyboard.

The controls listed on the bottom of the TiVo app that a Series 3 can't access is "Info," (shows Info about the show on the iPad) "My Shows" (where you see your recorded shows) and "Manage" (for managing recordings).

*UPDATE: I also have a Series 2 but the app says that it currently only supports Tivo Premiere or TiVo Series3/HD boxes. That is interesting since TiVo's page says it supports S1's and S2's (although limited).*


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

nexter said:


> I can't get my iphone to connect to the box, keeps saying No Compatible Boxes Found, on the same network, have every port forwarded thats needed and have network remotes on, but still can't find the box....peanut app still works fine just not the official tivo app, go figure >.>


Reboot your box - I suspect that will fix the issue you are experiencing.

It picked up my S3 without an issue, but I needed a reboot on my HD to get it to see the device. Worth a try for you as well.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

nexter said:


> I can't get my iphone to connect to the box, keeps saying No Compatible Boxes Found, on the same network, have every port forwarded thats needed and have network remotes on, but still can't find the box....peanut app still works fine just not the official tivo app, go figure >.>


Try rebooting the box. I want to say some people had to reboot to get both to see each other originally with the Premiere.


----------



## RangerOne (Dec 30, 2006)

blackngold75 said:


> Since it works on the iPhone, do you know does it also work on the iPod touch?


Confirmed! It works.


----------



## nexter (Aug 25, 2010)

Tried rebooting but no luck for me, I'm sure there's an issue with my router or something that's preventing me from connecting, either way I'm glad its finally available for iPhone and iTouch and look forward to using it


----------



## RangerOne (Dec 30, 2006)

Another issue: When connecting to my S3 and I click on the "Guide" button at the bottom, it says "No Information Available". If I connect to my Premiere or via Guest mode, I can bring up guide data without problems. It appears the rest of the functionality with the S3 is fine.


----------



## George Cifranci (Jan 30, 2003)

Works pretty nice on my iPhone 4, which is something I would probably use over my iPad 2 since it is easier to type on and control with one hand because of the size.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

I got it hooked up to my S3 on my home network. It still uses the same method to set Recordings that 3rd party apps (and TiVo.com) uses. That's lame.

Also lame is that I cannot see my Now Playing list (but TiVo Desktop can) or To Do List (but TiVo.com can).

So for S3 users this is basically a (better) way to use m.tivo.com to schedule recordings with the added value of a remote control. Whoopie.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

cwoody222 said:


> I got it hooked up to my S3 on my home network. It still uses the same method to set Recordings that 3rd party apps (and TiVo.com) uses. That's lame.
> 
> Also lame is that I cannot see my Now Playing list (but TiVo Desktop can) or To Do List (but TiVo.com can).
> 
> So for S3 users this is basically a (better) way to use m.tivo.com to schedule recordings with the added value of a remote control. Whoopie.


When TiVo agreed to add ios app support to the S3/HD series boxes they made it very clear that the functionality would be significantly limited. This is no suprise.

Bottom line, the OS on the Permier has a large number of data services that can be leveraged by an external device - these services do not exist on the older units.

That is the facts of life of a legacy device...


----------



## HeatherA (Jan 10, 2002)

Well this app doesn't work on the 2 iPhones in my household we've downloaded it on. It says that network access isn't enabled for our premiere, however it is because my iPad (non-updated version of app) works just as it always has. I'm afraid to update the iPad and lose the ability to use it with my premiere too. Has anyone else run into this?

Update: I did update the app on my iPad and get the same message. It only sees the series 3 on my network. I'm re-booting my TiVo right now to see if I can get it working, otherwise I'll revert to the old version of the app and wait for the next update.

Update 2: Rebooting Premiere worked and both iPhones and updated iPad app asked for MAK and are now working.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

The app works fine for my Premiere and S3 (limited support) on both my iPad and iPhone, but I had an issue where after using it briefly on my iPhone, my S3 disappeared from my network (wouldn't show up in the app or in the My Shows list on my Premiere). I had to reboot my S3 to get it back. My guess is that's a bug in the S3 code.

While adding S3 support is nice, the support is so limited it's really not worth it. It basically adds remote control functionality (similar to what's available in the DVR Remote app) as well as built-in access to scheduling. The later isn't done directly on the S3 itself though, it goes through the same mechanism that scheduling on tivo.com goes through.

So when they say "limited support on series 3", they mean it.

For the Premiere, the app is really great. Adding the ability to start playing a program by tapping it on the iPad and now iPhone is great. If they could add streaming (which I doubt will ever happen), that app would be perfect.


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

morac said:


> ..........For the Premiere, the app is really great. Adding the ability to start playing a program by tapping it on the iPad and now iPhone is great........


For our Series 3, that was my big disappointment in using it on my wife's iPad last night - you couldn't just tap on a program in the guide to change to that channel.

It's still good for her, though. She's legally blind and can't read the guide from the couch. Now she can read it on her iPad and change the channel manually with the iPad or the remote. :up: Streaming would be awesome for her.


----------



## ort (Jan 5, 2004)

I understand that it can't do everything, but why can the 3rd party app "DVR Remote" show me what's in my Now Playing list and the official TiVo app cannot?

I actually use it all the time to see what's on my TiVo downstairs. It's pretty handy in a pinch.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

ort said:


> I understand that it can't do everything, but why can the 3rd party app "DVR Remote" show me what's in my Now Playing list and the official TiVo app cannot?


It's not that the TiVo app couldn't do that, my guess is that they didn't want to confuse users who would wonder why the option to watch or delete listed programs only works on the Premiere.

Technically the Now Playing List and To Do list could be displayed in "away" mode, but that isn't done either.


----------



## IDSmoker (Apr 11, 2004)

morac said:


> It's not that the TiVo app couldn't do that, my guess is that they didn't want to confuse users who would wonder why the option to watch or delete listed programs only works on the Premiere.
> 
> Technically the Now Playing List and To Do list could be displayed in "away" mode, but that isn't done either.


TiVo made this design decision for the same reason they list the Series 1/2 on the app page, even though the app actually offers them the same non-support that someone who doesn't own a TiVo receives if they use the app. They want to encourage their current customers to upgrade to the Premiere... hence the handy button right under feature comparison chart.

There is no technical reason why the app couldn't support every function of the web site.

I'm unsurprised by this decision as it is in line with TiVo's past "customer disloyalty" based decisions. TiVo has been more focused on new customers than current customers for a very long time now.


----------



## drewfidelic (Feb 11, 2010)

I can go on to tivo.com in iOS Safari and look at my Now PLaying lists and To-Do lists from anywhere I have internet access, but can't use TiVo's own app to do that? It's just aggravating. I can understand not deleting or managing recordings, but being able to see if something recorded or is scheduled to record remotely is the second of the two features that I want to use remotely.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

drewfidelic said:


> I can go on to tivo.com in iOS Safari and look at my Now PLaying lists and To-Do lists from anywhere I have internet access, but can't use TiVo's own app to do that? It's just aggravating. I can understand not deleting or managing recordings, but being able to see if something recorded or is scheduled to record remotely is the second of the two features that I want to use remotely.


My thoughts exactly!


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

drewfidelic said:


> I can go on to tivo.com in iOS Safari and look at my Now PLaying lists and To-Do lists from anywhere I have internet access, but can't use TiVo's own app to do that? It's just aggravating. I can understand not deleting or managing recordings, but being able to see if something recorded or is scheduled to record remotely is the second of the two features that I want to use remotely.


I agree this would be useful, though as you said you can still check this from the web site. Similar to Apple, TiVo seems to like consistency. While the web site does have your shows and scheduled recordings, it's not update in real time, so if it was implemented in the app the data might not be up to date. As opposed to using the app with the Premiere which gets that info directly from the Premiere itself.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

I finally had an oportunity to try the app on my daughters iTouch.

I like it, they did a nice job configuring it for the smaller screen. Everything setup easily for my S3 and HD models - although it did require a reboot for all the boxes - not quite sure why that is.

My daughter is pretty excited to have the app on her device - but I use the ipad mostly for the family room Premier.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

morac said:


> If they could add streaming (which I doubt will ever happen), that app would be perfect.


This article (which admittedly, could be wrong or just worded poorly) says that RCN Somerville customers get mobile access to RCN's "on-demand content," as well as "personal picks on customers' 'now playing' list."

If true, and it offers streaming, I'm wondering how they managed to (legally and technically) pull that off. I'm also wondering why we haven't heard more about it.

If not, and it's just showing the guide, and the names of shows recorded, that's a horribly misleading article.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Fofer said:


> This article (which admittedly, could be wrong or just worded poorly) says that RCN Somerville customers get mobile access to RCN's "on-demand content," as well as "personal picks on customers' 'now playing' list."
> 
> If true, and it offers streaming, I'm wondering how they managed to (legally and technically) pull that off. I'm also wondering why we haven't heard more about it.
> 
> If not, and it's just showing the guide, and the names of shows recorded, that's a horribly misleading article.


There's two possibilities here as to what the article is referring to:

1. RCN VOD streams to the app. I don't think this is likely. It's not impossible since the Comcast Xfinity app streams Xfinity VOD and does DVR management, but I doubt the TiVo app has streaming playback capabilities.

2. RCN VOD content can be searched for and playback initiated from the app. This is a lot more likely as it's not much different than what the app already does for Netflix, Blockbuster, Hulu Plus and Amazon content. You can "get" the content from those providers using the app, but it simply displays on the TiVo. It basically acts as a shortcut to Netflix, Amazon, etc program page. My guess is that RCN VOD will simply be added as another provider.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

I agree with you. I just think the article reported it wrong and is written badly.


----------



## javabird (Oct 13, 2006)

The app seems fairly stable on my iPad but seems to crash a lot on my iPhone.


----------



## IDSmoker (Apr 11, 2004)

ARGH!!!

The one thing that really interested me about this app was the inclusion of a keyboard function as part of the remote control screen.

Finally! On those rare occasions when I have the need, I would be able to actually 'type' information into my Series 3 without having to cursor around an on-screen keyboard (and without having to buy the new TiVo remote with the slide-out keyboard).

Well, today was the first time since getting the app that I had occasion to use this function, to enter my YouTube password yet again (and why my S3 can't save this password is a whole 'nother rant!), only to discover that the keyboard of the iPhone app *can't actually enter information in place of the TiVo's on-screen keyboard?!?!* All you can do is use the cursor controls within the iPhone app just like you would use your physical remote (only with the minor delay you get from the wifi connection).

Is this a limitation of my Series 3 (perhaps it's another 'feature' of the Premiere software they refuse to release for the S3s?), perhaps it's a limitation of the iPhone app (how does the new slide-remote get around this, since it's supposed to be compatible with the S3?), or maybe it's just another _user error _(was there something else I was supposed to do to get this working?)?

Has anyone ever managed to actually *type *something into a Series 3, using either the new app or remote?


----------



## TiVoJerry (Jul 26, 2005)

The keyboard will work in the Search menu of the S3/S4 DVR but will not work in HME apps for either DVR at this time.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

As far as I know, the Premiere has a different networking scheme in it's OS, each keyboard character has it's own assignment. It enable "direct keyboarding" over the network protocol.

That said, if you want to type characters on an S3, I know of a few other options:

The Bluetooth Slide remote works because it puts a Bluetooth dongle on the TiVo, which basically allows it to act like a keyboard. It's sending the keyboard characters over that (USB) mechanism and not the aforementioned networking code.

The other option is to use the excellent DVR Remote app on your iPhone. This one does keyboarding but in a fairly clever way. You type your entry and the app takes care of the arrow moves and maneuvers to get your text entered on the S3. It's pretty sweet, actually. The only catch is you have to swipe to select the character layout you're looking at first. But it's pretty sweet to behold when you see it working. 

As far as the YouTube app goes, it seriously sucks. Mine _does_ at least save the password, though. Not that it means much, because the YouTube app also isn't compatible with my YouTube Playlists or Favorites, so what's the point of logging in? 

Anyway, hope this helps.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

TiVoJerry said:


> The keyboard will work in the Search menu of the S3/S4 DVR but will not work in HME apps for either DVR at this time.


That's interesting, I did not know that. Does the Bluetooth slide remote let you use the keyboard in HME apps?


----------



## DeWitt (Jun 30, 2004)

Fofer said:


> That's interesting, I did not know that. Does the Bluetooth slide remote let you use the keyboard in HME apps?


Nope. Same issue.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

TiVoJerry said:


> The keyboard will work in the Search menu of the S3/S4 DVR but will not work in HME apps for either DVR at this time.


I can understand why that is for the S3 because the IR CODE for letters doesn't work in HME apps, but on the S4 the KEYBOARD code does work in apps. That's actually what the DVRREMOTE iPhone app uses on the S4 models and it works fine in HME apps.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Fofer said:


> That's interesting, I did not know that. Does the Bluetooth slide remote let you use the keyboard in HME apps?


Works on the Premiere in most apps. Not sure about the S3 since I don't use a slide with my S3.


----------



## IDSmoker (Apr 11, 2004)

TiVoJerry said:


> The keyboard will work in the Search menu of the S3/S4 DVR but will not work in HME apps for either DVR at this time.


Thanks for the excellent info as usual!!!

Nice to know the keyboard does work in the Search menu (I had almost given up on it)! Do you know of any other places it can be used?



Fofer said:


> The other option is to use the excellent DVR Remote app on your iPhone. This one does keyboarding but in a fairly clever way. You type your entry and the app takes care of the arrow moves and maneuvers to get your text entered on the S3. It's pretty sweet, actually. The only catch is you have to swipe to select the character layout you're looking at first. But it's pretty sweet to behold when you see it working.
> 
> As far as the YouTube app goes, it seriously sucks. Mine _does_ at least save the password, though. Not that it means much, because the YouTube app also isn't compatible with my YouTube Playlists or Favorites, so what's the point of logging in?
> DVR Remote
> ...


Thanks for pointing me to DVR Remote! That is *exactly *what I have been looking for!

It even supports adding custom RSS feeds, in case I manage to lose my bookmark, or TiVo decides to remove that functionality from their web site. Now if only we could subscribe to those custom feeds (and manage all of our subscribed RSS feeds) that'd be one less area for me to rant about.

I also couldn't agree more on the sucky-ness of the YouTube app. Fortunately, the only time I feel the need to use it, is on those rare occasions when I want to watch a YouTube video on a big screen. Speaking of... for those watching the "Mortal Combat - Legacy" online series, the final episode finally came out this week!


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

IDSmoker said:


> It even supports adding custom RSS feeds, in case I manage to lose my bookmark, or TiVo decides to remove that functionality from their web site. Now if only we could subscribe to those custom feeds (and manage all of our subscribed RSS feeds) that'd be one less area for me to rant about.


Glad to help! I haven't really used the custom RSS feed functionality but I can only imagine how much of a pain that would be to manually enter the long URL via the arrow kets on the on-screen keyboard. Yeesh. At least it has some kind of URL automcomplete as you type. And yes, in your case, DVR Remote should fit the bill for typing nicely.

Ridiculous that we can't subscribe to these custom RSS feeds, though. WTF?

And that our regular web video subscriptions don't show up in our Season Pass manager list is just absurd. There's not even one unified listing of them, as far as I know I need to bounce around inside Video On Demand -> Browse Web Videos until I find my subscribed podcasts there and remove them. Very clunky UI, to say the least.



IDSmoker said:


> TI also couldn't agree more on the sucky-ness of the YouTube app. Fortunately, the only time I feel the need to use it, is on those rare occasions when I want to watch a YouTube video on a big screen.


All I've ever wanted to do was ease the workflow of this. I don't want to have to remember what video to watch later, or have to manually search for the same video.

If I am on the computer and I see a YouTube video I'd rather watch later or on the TV itself, I'd like to mark it as a favorite, or put it in a playlist (called "watch later" or "watch on TiVo" or whatever.) Seems simple, right? It should be. That's what playlists are for. Except TiVo's YouTube implementation is so broken (so abandoned, really) that it doesn't display our playlists properly.
 This 2+ year old bug makes me avoid YouTube entirely on the TiVo. Such a shame.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

I would like to see a couple of small improvements to the S3 integration. Not sure the first is directly possible, but the second should be doable...

1) I wish when you launched to guide it opened with you on the same channel the TiVo was on. The iPad would have to receive that info from the TiVo and i dont think the software currently supports it. 

2) I wish you could watch now /swipe to watch from guide. Now, once I find a show I want to watch, I have to bring down the remote and type in the channel number. It may not be elegant, but you would think they could send that same channel string from the guide menu.

Other then those two items, I like it - but the ipad probably won't replace my remote in those rooms...


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Fofer said:


> That's interesting, I did not know that. Does the Bluetooth slide remote let you use the keyboard in HME apps?


Yes, it does. DeWitt is mistaken. The Slide remote works equivalently to the network remote interface's KEYBOARD command, but it works even on the Series 3, where KEYBOARD is not implemented. (Yet? Come on, TiVo, throw us a bone here.)

Network remotes can use the KEYBOARD command on the Premiere, and IRCODE on Series 3. And HME apps _can_ be written to interpret IRCODE correctly. Unfortunately the only one I know of that does, is my own Reversi.


----------

